# US Tax on Tagesgeld Interest?



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

Up until now I have always entered my Interest from Tagesgeldkontos on line 8a of Form 1040.

Article 11 paragraph 1 of the Tax Treaty states:
Interest derived and beneficially owned by a resident of a Contracting State shall be taxable only in that State.

That means to me, it should be entered on line 8b and a Tax Treaty Exclusion should be claimed.

How do you or your tax preparers handle interest from German accounts?


----------

